
Link NYC:  A new massive NYC surveillance project for Big-Gov and Alphabet? - Dowwie
https://www.link.nyc/
======
Dowwie
CityBridge quickly responded to a tweet I posted regarding concerns that the
kiosks are part of a massive surveillance system, with a reference to its
privacy policy, and stating that it doesn't sell information to third parties.
Unfortunately, this response doesn't alleviate my concerns at all. Reading
through the policy actually confirmed my suspicions.

I'd like to hear what your interpretations of this policy are. It doesn't take
a stretch of the imagination to see how government and Alphabet would benefit
by their surveillance data.
[http://www1.nyc.gov/assets/doitt/downloads/pdf/Proposed-
PCS-...](http://www1.nyc.gov/assets/doitt/downloads/pdf/Proposed-PCS-
Franchise-Exhibit-2-CityBridge-Privacy-Policy.pdf)

If you are affiliated with Google, Alphabet, or anything related to the
LinkNYC program please share that in your response.

